# Mattarella convoca Draghi: "Serve governo di alto profilo, no voto"



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Mattarella convoca Draghi: "Serve governo di alto profilo, no voto"*

Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella *ha parlato al Quirinale: "_*Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni*...*Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi *e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato_".

*Mattarella convoca Mario Draghi per le ore 12*


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella ha parlato al Quirinale: "Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni...Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato".



Ahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhaha

Ma non si vergogna? E con lui l'oppofinzione che non va ad occupare Parlamento e Colle.


----------



## smallball (2 Febbraio 2021)

Draghi in arrivo


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella *ha parlato al Quirinale: "_*Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni*...*Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi *e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato_".



Per chiarezza diciamo che ha detto che sarà un governo NEUTRALE e si è appellato a TUTTE le forze. Quindi o istituzionale o voto


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Come avevo già scritto, ora attenzione al mostro Mario Draghi. Un affarista liquidatore, come lo chiamò Cossiga.

Cacarella fa quella che gli ordina Europa Europa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella *ha parlato al Quirinale: "_*Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni*...*Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi *e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato_".


Quindi Governo tecnico, Draghi al 99%


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per chiarezza diciamo che ha detto che sarà un governo NEUTRALE e si è appellato a TUTTE le forze. Quindi o istituzionale o voto



Appunto, Governo tecnico.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella *ha parlato al Quirinale: "_*Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni*...*Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi *e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato_".



vergognati, stai facendo quasi peggio del boss napolitano


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella *ha parlato al Quirinale: "_*Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni*...*Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi *e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato_".



Ottima gestione della crisi come sempre da parte di Mattarella.
Rispetto ai tempi bui di Napolitano, finalmente un presidente che rispetta la Carta Costituzionale.
Era ampiamente prevedibile che si andasse in questa direzione qualora saltasse la trattativa dei giallorossi per il Conte ter.
A questo punto, palla alla Cartabia che da quanto apprendo è già in standby da un paio di settimane (un suo collaboratore fidato è tornato a Roma settimana scorsa).
Sarà curioso vedere che cosa faranno Lega e FdI, visto che tutti gli altri sosterranno sicuramente il governo tecnico.
A questo punto però, viste le parole del Presidente Mattarella sulle elezioni come esercizio di democrazia e sovranità popolare,credo che la strada per lo scioglimento delle camere sia tracciata intorno inizio estate con urne a Settembre, a vaccinazione di anziani e fasce a rischio completa, ristori garantiti e si spera epidemia domata.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

chi è questa Cartabia che nomi sempre ?
non capisco perchè debba essere favorita
per me più probabile uno conosciuto all'estero,quindi Cottarelli o Draghi


----------



## varvez (2 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ottima gestione della crisi come sempre da parte di Mattarella.
> Rispetto ai tempi bui di Napolitano, finalmente un presidente che rispetta la Carta Costituzionale.
> Era ampiamente prevedibile che si andasse in questa direzione qualora saltasse la trattativa dei giallorossi per il Conte ter.
> A questo punto, palla alla Cartabia che da quanto apprendo è già in standby da un paio di settimane (un suo collaboratore fidato è tornato a Roma settimana scorsa).
> ...



Mi scuso, io non lo sono. Sei ironico, vero?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per chiarezza diciamo che ha detto che sarà un governo NEUTRALE e si è appellato a TUTTE le forze. Quindi o istituzionale o voto



Come scrivevo da giorni..... governo istituzionale non quotato.

Lo sapeva anche Mattarella che ha dato 4 giorni a Fico , mentre per definire il tavolo tecnico tra Di Maio e Salvini si é inventato anche le ballerine al Quirinale pur di lasciargli un paio di mesi di tempo.

Come ha ben spiegato Mattarella, nelle ultime due legislature tra scioglimento e nomina del nuovo governo sono passati 4 e 5 mesi, oltre al tempo necessario per raggiungere la piena operativitá. 

6 mesi di buco governativo adesso é assolutamente improponibile come ha ben spiegato Mattarella.

Renzi chiaramente lo aveva ben chiaro quando ha scelto il momento della crisi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Mattarella convoca Mario Draghi per le ore 12*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> chi è questa Cartabia che nomi sempre ?
> non capisco perchè debba essere favorita
> per me più probabile uno conosciuto all'estero,quindi Cottarelli o Draghi



Prima donna presidente della corte costituzionale, con mandato scaduto nel 2020


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mattarella convoca Mario Draghi per le ore 12*



come con Cottarelli,aveva già in mano la soluzione b


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2021)

ma quasi quasi mi piacerebbe un bel governo tecnico affidato alla Merkel, almeno tagliamo un bel po di passaggi sulle decisioni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mattarella convoca Mario Draghi per le ore 12*



Era il favorito. Anche la Lega si era detta disponibile ad un governo Draghi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ottima gestione della crisi come sempre da parte di Mattarella.
> Rispetto ai tempi bui di Napolitano, finalmente un presidente che rispetta la Carta Costituzionale.
> Era ampiamente prevedibile che si andasse in questa direzione qualora saltasse la trattativa dei giallorossi per il Conte ter.
> A questo punto, palla alla Cartabia che da quanto apprendo è già in standby da un paio di settimane (un suo collaboratore fidato è tornato a Roma settimana scorsa).
> ...



Escludo che si voti questa estate.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Febbraio 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Mi scuso, io non lo sono. Sei ironico, vero?



No, affatto.
Mattarella si sta attenendo scrupolosamente alla Carta Costituzionale, a differenza del despota Napolitano.
Il PdR deve considerare lo scioglimento delle camere SOLO come extrema ratio, a maggior ragione in un momento così delicato.
La sua iniziativa era doverosa, ma secondo me sarà a termine e preluderà ad elezioni a Settembre.

Non guardate a Mattarella se cercate un colpevole, è uno dei pochissimi che non abbia la rogna.
Convocato Draghi intanto.
Quindi appoggio della Lega scontato, bisogna vedere la Meloni.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Prima donna presidente della corte costituzionale, con mandato scaduto nel 2020



magari la sceglie come ministro,non penso come presidente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella *ha parlato al Quirinale: "_*Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni*...*Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi *e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato_".
> 
> *Mattarella convoca Mario Draghi per le ore 12*



UP.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Draghi sarà anche il prossimo Presidente della Repubblica.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

M5S nato proprio per andare contro il governo tecnico Monti
voglio vedere con la maggioranza relativa dei seggi votare tutte le porcate europeiste

purtroppo in Italia è tipico lasciare il lavoro sporco a un governo tecnico per poi dire di non essere responsabilii


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Se la Lega appoggia Draghi e non FDI, Meloni leader cdx a mani basse e dimissioni di Salvini alle prossime elezioni con Zaia nuovo segretario che si avvicinerà a posizioni vicine a FI/PD. Questo è il mio scenario.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi sarà anche il prossimo Presidente della Repubblica.



se si brucia è difficile,deve fare solo traghettatore per qualche mese


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella *ha parlato al Quirinale: "_*Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni*...*Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi *e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato_".
> 
> *Mattarella convoca Mario Draghi per le ore 12*


Il M5S ha la grande occasione di tradire per l'ennesima il popolo italiano e chi li ha votati. Però, stavolta, la palla passa anche all'opposizione. Sono curioso.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella *ha parlato al Quirinale: "_*Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni*...*Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi *e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato_".
> 
> *Mattarella convoca Mario Draghi per le ore 12*



Sensato, equilibrato come sempre.

Balla dei contagi in caso di elezioni a parte , non ha davvero senso avere un vuoto governativo per mesi e mesi in questa fase storica, forse non ci rendiamo bene conto.
Ci salveremo come sempre dal punto di vista economico, ma bisogna essere belli svegli e non incartarci su manfrine politiche. 
Ero già pronto alle elezioni da un paio di giorni, mi ero già anche trovato l' unico pro della cosa: veder sparire Babbeo.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se si brucia è difficile,deve fare solo traghettatore per qualche mese



La mia è solo una previsione. Vedremo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

Un saluto a tutte le mie bimbe, torno tra gli Elevati.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ottima gestione della crisi come sempre da parte di Mattarella.
> Rispetto ai tempi bui di Napolitano, finalmente un presidente che rispetta la Carta Costituzionale.
> Era ampiamente prevedibile che si andasse in questa direzione qualora saltasse la trattativa dei giallorossi per il Conte ter.
> A questo punto, palla alla Cartabia che da quanto apprendo è già in standby da un paio di settimane (un suo collaboratore fidato è tornato a Roma settimana scorsa).
> ...



Concordo, che come sempre, ha saputo cosa fare.
Per far nascere il governo Lega-M5S serviva temporeggiare e lo ha fatto, per il Conte2 ha trovato subito la sintesi necessaria.
Qui ha capito subito dove voleva andare a parare Renzi é cosí gli ha dato giusto il weekend per il passaggio obbligatorio di verifica e nel frattempo ha preparato la strada che era ovvia per chiunque conosce la costituzione e la politica italiana. 

Alla fine Renzi , ha avuto la testa di Conte senza andare alle elezioni.
Questo politicamente é un mostro (come D’Alema e Gianni Letta), poi si fa odiare alla grande (come D’Alema), ma ha una testa politica superiore.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No, affatto.
> Mattarella si sta attenendo scrupolosamente alla Carta Costituzionale, a differenza del despota Napolitano.
> Il PdR deve considerare lo scioglimento delle camere SOLO come extrema ratio, a maggior ragione in un momento così delicato.
> .



e tu credi che non abbia già preallarmato da giorni Draghi che ha già i nomi ministri ?

per il resto sentendo ora le parole ha appena detto che il governo traghettatore non possa fare certe cose,invece non è così il parlamento e il governo per affari correnti possono lavorare tranquillamente (certi paesi sono stati tempi record senza governo nuovo,vedi Belgio o Germania)
è una menzogna contro la Costituzione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e tu credi che non abbia già preallarmato da giorni Draghi che ha già i nomi ministri ?
> 
> per il resto sentendo ora le parole ha appena detto che il governo al minimo non possa fare certe cose,invece non è così il parlamento e il governo per affari correnti possono lavorare.



Draghi era stato chiamato giorni fa da Mattarella, notizia uscita dai giornali e poi smentita dal Quirinale.

L'unico a dichiarare la telefonata come "fake news dei giornali di Renzi" fu Travaglio, quindi potete farvi la vostra idea


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Febbraio 2021)

Quello che alla fine volevano poi tutti i politici, ora daranno la colpa a Draghi delle peggio cose, quando poi alla fine le voteranno pure loro


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

adesso vado a passarmi tutti i paesi uno ad uno del pianeta che votano nel 2021
voglio proprio vedere se tutti siano a fine mandato legislatura
guai se ce ne sia uno solo che non rientra


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini chiede ancora le elezioni. Su Facebook cita l'articolo 1: "la sovranità appartiene al popolo".*


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un saluto a tutte le mie bimbe, torno tra gli Elevati.



va dalle bimbe universitarie che sono più giovani, cade in piedi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un saluto a tutte le mie bimbe, torno tra gli Elevati.



Oh, comunque sono sicuro che un posto da ministro glielo trovano...


----------



## sette (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se la Lega appoggia Draghi e non FDI, Meloni leader cdx a mani basse e dimissioni di Salvini alle prossime elezioni con Zaia nuovo segretario che si avvicinerà a posizioni vicine a FI/PD. Questo è il mio scenario.



può essere


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini chiede ancora le elezioni. Su Facebook cita l'articolo 1: "la sovranità appartiene al popolo".*


Vediamo se mantiene la parola...


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quello che alla fine volevano poi tutti i politici, ora daranno la colpa a Draghi delle peggio cose, quando poi alla fine le voteranno pure loro



È qui per questo, serve sempre un parafulmine che non rovini i consensi futuri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No, affatto.
> Mattarella si sta attenendo scrupolosamente alla Carta Costituzionale, a differenza del despota Napolitano.
> Il PdR deve considerare lo scioglimento delle camere SOLO come extrema ratio, a maggior ragione in un momento così delicato.
> La sua iniziativa era doverosa, ma secondo me sarà a termine e preluderà ad elezioni a Settembre.
> ...



Ha spiegato Mattarella che l’attivazione del Recovery avverrá da Giugno a Settembre, impensabile farlo sotto elezioni.
Poi aLuglio c’é il semestre bianco, quindi la questione scioglimento sará di competenza del prossimo presidente della repubblica che andrá in carica a Febbraio 2022 (anche se un PDR che esordisce con lo scioglimento delle camere sarebbe un unicum, visto che una maggioranza che lo ha eletto esiste).


----------



## Marilson (2 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No, affatto.
> Mattarella si sta attenendo scrupolosamente alla Carta Costituzionale, a differenza del despota Napolitano.
> Il PdR deve considerare lo scioglimento delle camere SOLO come extrema ratio, a maggior ragione in un momento così delicato.
> La sua iniziativa era doverosa, ma secondo me sarà a termine e preluderà ad elezioni a Settembre.
> ...



complimenti per la capacita' nel dare senso a discussioni selvagge come queste  
Scherzi a parte, hai centrato il punto. Mattarella sta semplicemente rispettando la Costituzione. Il PdR ha l'obbligo di trovare una qualsiasi maggioranza in parlamento, se da l'incarico a Draghi e riceve la fiducia, fine della storia.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

quel pagliaccio di renzi voleva proprio arrivare qui
lo disse pure a porta a porta


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi era stato chiamato giorni fa da Mattarella, notizia uscita dai giornali e poi smentita dal Quirinale.
> 
> L'unico a dichiarare la telefonata come "fake news dei giornali di Renzi" fu Travaglio, quindi potete farvi la vostra idea


Si, era ovvio che fosse già pronto giorni fa. Da mesi direi, perchè perfino qui sapevamo cosa avrebbe fatto Renzi, pensa se non lo sapesse il PDR.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2021)

che mafia. mi han fatto cambiare canale quando hanno inquadrato quello schifoso.

adesso prendono quello senza partito e gli fanno mettere tante di quelle tasse da sollevare la gente da terra.
solito giochino.

così non è colpa di nessuno.


----------



## danjr (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella *ha parlato al Quirinale: "_*Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni*...*Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi *e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato_".
> 
> *Mattarella convoca Mario Draghi per le ore 12*


Finalmente ha preso una decisione. Draghi è la persona più competente in Italia per questo momento. Per chi invoca le elezioni dico solo di guardare in faccia, facendo una carrellata da destra a sinistra, i nostri politici.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se mantiene la parola...



Ma figurati, non dimentico come si cagò sotto quando c'era da fare la messa in stato d'accusa per Mattarella. Son tutti dei senza palle


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Come ampiamente scritto, pensavo che alla fine tirassero fuori dal cilindro un Conte ter per mandare avanti la sceneggiata con questi pupazzi.

Ma se è arrivato veramente il momento del liquidatore Draghi, c'è davvero da farsi il segno della croce.

Draghi alla guida dell'Italia è alla stregua di Dracula direttore dell'Avis.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Finalmente ha preso una decisione. Draghi è la persona più competente in Italia per questo momento. Per chi invoca le elezioni dico solo di guardare in faccia, facendo una carrellata da destra a sinistra, i nostri politici.



anche Monti era competente.
sono persone che non rispondono a un elettorato,possono fare qualunque cosa
e sono connessi alla mafia finanziaria estera che governa il mondo

unica variabile impazzita saranno i grillini che fino ad elezioni avranno sempre i seggi più di altri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini chiede ancora le elezioni. Su Facebook cita l'articolo 1: "la sovranità appartiene al popolo".*



“ , che la esercita nelle forme e nei limiti della Costituzione”


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, non dimentico come si cagò sotto quando c'era da fare la messa in stato d'accusa per Mattarella. Son tutti dei senza palle


Pure io ci credo poco. Molto probabile si sfili la Meloni, ma semplicemente per fare il colpaccio alle prossime elezioni (che per me ci sarà in caso di sostegno di Salvini a Draghi), anche se ancora una volta sarà difficile governare pure alla prossima legislatura. O il popolo si ribella, magari supportato da un Farage italiano (qui abbiamo Paragone LOL), altrimenti saranno cavoli amari.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Imbarazzante Mattarella. Dopo aver negato Savona al mef nel 2018 perché aveva posizioni anti ue-€ il M5S e la lega erano stati votati proprio per questo)ora sceglie lui chi far governare.Nulla contro Draghi, tutto contro chi non fa scegliere al popolo a chi spetti la rinascita.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini chiede ancora le elezioni. Su Facebook cita l'articolo 1: "la sovranità appartiene al popolo".*



L'oppofinzione su Facebook

Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Wetter (2 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto, pensavo che alla fine tirassero fuori dal cilindro un Conte ter per mandare avanti la sceneggiata con questi pupazzi.
> 
> Ma se è arrivato veramente il momento del liquidatore Draghi, c'è davvero da farsi il segno della croce.
> 
> Draghi alla guida dell'Italia è alla stregua di Dracula direttore dell'Avis.



Mah, è tutto da vedere.
Intanto, il fatto di essersi levati dalle balls Conte e Rocco Casalino mi fa tirare un sospiro di sollievo. E con loro spero di non vedere più nemmeno Azzolina.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Il governo Draghi sarà la copia del governo Monti. e spiegatemi come possono collaborare e stare insieme pd lega 5stelle forza italia e italia viva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Di BAUttista: "Repetita iuvant... Draghi l'apostolo delle élite"*


----------



## Marilson (2 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante Mattarella. Dopo aver negato Savona al mef nel 2018 perché aveva posizioni anti ue-€ il M5S e la lega erano stati votati proprio per questo)ora sceglie lui chi far governare.Nulla contro Draghi, tutto contro chi non fa scegliere al popolo a chi spetti la rinascita.



ma Mattarella non sceglie nessuno, o meglio sceglie quello che pensa avra' piu' probabilita' di incassare una fiducia (e quindi una maggioranza) in parlamento. Nel momento in cui Draghi incassa la fiducia, la scelta l'ha fatta il parlamento, non Mattarella.


----------



## sette (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se mantiene la parola...



ma figurati


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante Mattarella. Dopo aver negato Savona al mef nel 2018 perché aveva posizioni anti ue-€ il M5S e la lega erano stati votati proprio per questo)ora sceglie lui chi far governare.Nulla contro Draghi, tutto contro chi non fa scegliere al popolo a chi spetti la rinascita.


Il PDR è uno schiavo di Bruxelles che deve reggere i fili per far sì che governino i soliti noti. Ecco di cosa è "garante".


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

chi sono questi che ad ogni post mettono i cuoricini e scrivono "grazie presidente" sotto il profilo del quirinale ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> “ , che la esercita nelle forme e nei limiti della Costituzione”



Non sapevo che le elezioni anticipate fossero incostituzionali.


----------



## markjordan (2 Febbraio 2021)

scontato
vediamo com'e' sto drago


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

Mossa di Cacarella anche per spaccare l'opposizione, basta già leggere le dichiarazioni di Carfagna, meloni etc...

Il PD che ora frigna in realtà ride.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di BAUttista: "Repetita iuvant... Draghi l'apostolo delle élite"*


Eh caro Di Battista, comodo fare l'oppositore stando fuori al parlamento. Almeno invitasse il popolo a protestare sotto Palazzo Chigi, visto che non ha nulla da fare.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di BAUttista: "Repetita iuvant... Draghi l'apostolo delle élite"*



se hanno coraggio spacchino M5S e vadano al gruppo misto creando un nuovo partito come Paragone con Italexit

unica cosa positiva di un governo è che ovviamente non accetterà mai dei pagliacci come ministri
non vedo l'ora sfanculi Mimmo Arcuri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> chi sono questi che ad ogni post mettono i cuoricini e scrivono "grazie presidente" sotto il profilo del quirinale ?



Ahahahaah saranno le bimbe di Conte diventate necrofile


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pure io ci credo poco. Molto probabile si sfili la Meloni, ma semplicemente per fare il colpaccio alle prossime elezioni (che per me ci sarà in caso di sostegno di Salvini), anche se ancora una volta sarà difficile governare pure alla prossima tornata. O il popolo si ribella, magari supportato da un Farage italiano (qui abbiamo Paragone LOL), altrimenti saranno cavoli amari.




Mi auguro che almeno le manovre peggiori che vorrà fare Draghi vengano bloccate in parlamento dal m5s, a conti fatti senza loro niente può essere approvato. Faranno di tutti per dare le colpe solo a Draghi, ma a sto giro il giochetto non riesce, giusto il PD riuscirà come sempre a sfangarla, ma gli altri mi auguro proprio di no.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mossa di Cacarella anche per spaccare l'opposizione, basta già leggere le dichiarazioni di Carfagna, meloni etc...
> 
> Il PD che ora frigna in realtà ride.



Carfregna ormai da tempo è più filogovernativa di qualche viceministro
è già nel post Silvio


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella *ha parlato al Quirinale: "_*Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni*...*Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi *e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato_".
> 
> *Mattarella convoca Mario Draghi per le ore 12*



Purtroppo il sistema è fatto per far si che nessuno governi.. in Italia finisce sempre col fantoccio "tecnico" messo lì. Come migliorare il paese se c'è instabilità governativa? Poi è tutto nato da Renzi come possibile che un partito cosi piccolo sia riuscito a far saltare il banco? E' pazzesco.
Purtroppo come ho già detto una volta, per migliorare le cose ci deve essere una rivoluzione. Ma la maggioranza sta ancora bene, difficile una rivoluzione.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che almeno le manovre peggiori che vorrà fare Draghi vengano bloccate in parlamento dal m5s, a conti fatti senza loro niente può essere approvato. Faranno di tutti per dare le colpe solo a Draghi, ma a sto giro il giochetto non riesce, giusto il PD riuscirà come sempre a sfangarla, ma gli altri mi auguro proprio di no.


Se il M5S vuole tornare a fare opposizione, deve evitare fin da SUBITO, che Draghi salga al potere. Stessa cosa vale per Lega e FDI (FI nemmeno ce la metto).


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

spread a picco già solo al nome di Draghi..."i mercati" si sono espressi


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ripropongo per i più giovani e per gli smemorati


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ha spiegato Mattarella che l’attivazione del Recovery avverrá da Giugno a Settembre, impensabile farlo sotto elezioni.
> Poi aLuglio c’é il semestre bianco, quindi la questione scioglimento sará di competenza del prossimo presidente della repubblica che andrá in carica a Febbraio 2022 (anche se un PDR che esordisce con lo scioglimento delle camere sarebbe un unicum, visto che una maggioranza che lo ha eletto esiste).



Irrituale, ma fattibile.
Si sta creando una scollatura senza precedenti tra paese reale e rappresentanza parlamentare.
La credibilità del parlamento e delle istituzioni stasera sono crollate al minimo storico, serve un reset, bisogna ammazzare questa legislatura.


----------



## varvez (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il PDR è uno schiavo di Bruxelles che deve reggere i fili per far sì che governino i soliti noti. Ecco di cosa è "garante".



Niente di più, niente di meno. E non è complicato da capire.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non sapevo che le elezioni anticipate fossero incostituzionali.



Non lo é neanche n9minare un PDC che vada a cercarsi la maggioranza in parlamento.

Anzi la costituzione dice che la legislatura dura 5 anni e solo se é proprio impossibile trovare una governo che abbia la fiducia delle camere si va a votare.
Il voto é una soluzione estrema, non la prima da percorrere, in questo senso “le forme previste dalla costituzione” prevedono che il PDR faccia di tutto per trovare un governo che abbia la maggioranza.

Anche il governo M5S-Lega non era stato presentato agli italiani, anzi la Lega si era presentata con una diversa alleanza.

Eppure Mattarella si é inventato giocolieri e ballerine al Quirinale per due mesi pur di permettergli di nascere.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ma quanto bisogna essere servi per approvare l'ennesima porcata di Mummiarella? Pazzesco


----------



## varvez (2 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non lo é neanche n9minare un PDC che vada a cercarsi la maggioranza in parlamento.
> 
> Anzi la costituzione dice che la legislatura dura 5 anni e solo se é proprio impossibile trovare una governo che abbia la fiducia delle camere si va a votare.
> Il voto é una soluzione estrema, non la prima da percorrere, in questo senso “le forme previste dalla costituzione” prevedono che il PDR faccia di tutto per trovare un governo che abbia la maggioranza.
> ...



Domanda: il PdC incaricato non andrebbe quantomeno indicato tra coloro che alle elezioni (scusate la parolaccia) hanno ottenuto maggiori consensi?

Perchè il "tecnico" sappiamo a cosa serve, abbiamo già provato quello sobrio.


----------



## danjr (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche Monti era competente.
> sono persone che non rispondono a un elettorato,possono fare qualunque cosa
> e sono connessi alla mafia finanziaria estera che governa il mondo
> 
> unica variabile impazzita saranno i grillini che fino ad elezioni avranno sempre i seggi più di altri.



Non c’è paragone tra Monti e Draghi per me, Draghi ci ha salvati a più riprese. In ogni caso preferirei il governo tecnico di topo gigio e calmiero (proprio i pupazzi) piuttosto di andare ad elezioni e scegliere effettivamente il meno peggio (che ora come ora non saprei chi sia)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il sistema è fatto per far si che nessuno governi.. in Italia finisce sempre col fantoccio "tecnico" messo lì. Come migliorare il paese se c'è instabilità governativa? Poi è tutto nato da Renzi come possibile che un partito cosi piccolo sia riuscito a far saltare il banco? E' pazzesco.
> Purtroppo come ho già detto una volta, per migliorare le cose ci deve essere una rivoluzione. Ma la maggioranza sta ancora bene, difficile una rivoluzione.



Se la maggioranza sta bene, allora vuol dire che non siamo tanto male.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripropongo per i più giovani e per gli smemorati



Pazzesco. Parole che, ascoltate oggi, fanno venire i brividi.


----------



## varvez (2 Febbraio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non c’è paragone tra Monti e Draghi per me, Draghi ci ha salvati a più riprese. In ogni caso preferirei il governo tecnico di topo gigio e calmiero (proprio i pupazzi) piuttosto di andare ad elezioni e scegliere effettivamente il meno peggio (che ora come ora non saprei chi sia)



"Draghi ci ha salvati a più riprese"

Esattamente quando, quando "Whatever it takes" o in altri momenti?


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non c’è paragone tra Monti e Draghi per me, Draghi ci ha salvati a più riprese. In ogni caso preferirei il governo tecnico di topo gigio e calmiero (proprio i pupazzi) piuttosto di andare ad elezioni e scegliere effettivamente il meno peggio (che ora come ora non saprei chi sia)



si diceva lo stesso "meglio Monti che Bersani",quando il vigliacco piddino decise di non andare ad elezioni,poi abbiamo avuto tutti e due negli anni.

io mi ricordo bene quei ministri,tra cui alcuni rimasti in politica,che sembravano robot indifferenti alla gente che si ammazzava per la crisi economica


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il sistema è fatto per far si che nessuno governi.. in Italia finisce sempre col fantoccio "tecnico" messo lì. Come migliorare il paese se c'è instabilità governativa? Poi è tutto nato da Renzi come possibile che un partito cosi piccolo sia riuscito a far saltare il banco? E' pazzesco.
> Purtroppo come ho già detto una volta, per migliorare le cose ci deve essere una rivoluzione. Ma la maggioranza sta ancora bene, difficile una rivoluzione.



Concordo su tutto.
Specialmente su Renzi, la persona più viscida del globo.

Il 90% degli italiani stanno benissimo per fortuna. 
Quelli che conosco io il 99,9999%
Ma che rivoluzione vuoi ci sia, e sopratutto perché dovrebbero farla?

Il destino a lungo termine dell' Italia è nero, ma la maggior parte della gente non le vede queste cose (e vive anche meglio)


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripropongo per i più giovani e per gli smemorati



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

Sono molto curioso di capire se verrà confermato Speranza alla sanità...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripropongo per i più giovani e per gli smemorati


Sarà un altro Monti ad esser buoni. Bisogna avere memoria anche per queste cose.


----------



## danjr (2 Febbraio 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> "Draghi ci ha salvati a più riprese"
> 
> Esattamente quando, quando "Whatever it takes" o in altri momenti?


Quantitative easing


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono molto curioso di capire se verrà confermato Speranza alla sanità...



"un governo alto profilo": Ranieri Guerra


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono molto curioso di capire se verrà confermato Speranza alla sanità...


Il governo tecnico passato ha fatto morire tanta gente per questioni economiche e perciò Speranza, visti i suoi infallibili protocolli sanitari discussi da medici scoperti "complottisti" che lo hanno accusato di aver causato morti evitabili, direi che è proprio il profilo adatto.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Marco Damilano: *

"Giornata che rappresenta uno spartiacque storico, intanto è il suicidio di una classe dirigente. 
La possibilità di riscatto è di non continuare in questo spettacolo, ma è chiaro che questa classe dirigente ha fallito. 
Anche l'opposizione non è riuscita a proporre un'alternativa di governo.
Ora l'arbitro (Mattarella, ndr) entra in campo e decide che queste squadre non possono giocare la partita"


----------



## gabri65 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Eccola, la mazzata.

Io comincio già a frugarmi in tasca, ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Toti, nel centrodestra, conferma l'appoggio di Cambiamo! al Governo Draghi.*


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripropongo per i più giovani e per gli smemorati



Admin potresti pure avere ragione, ma devi incazzarti con chi c è stato molti anni prima.
L' Italia non ha via di scampo e non esiste soluzione, manco scendesse il padre eterno a governare.
Possiamo lamentarci quanto vogliamo, ma nella nostra situazione economica ( già da prima di sto covid) non c è via di scampo.
40 anni che rubano a piè mani, io non capisco dove in tanti trovino ancora la forza di arrabbiarsi o credere che esista una soluzione.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Forza Italia fa sapere che deciderà la linea con Lega e FDI*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Domanda: il PdC incaricato non andrebbe quantomeno indicato tra coloro che alle elezioni (scusate la parolaccia) hanno ottenuto maggiori consensi?
> 
> Perchè il "tecnico" sappiamo a cosa serve, abbiamo già provato quello sobrio.



Ma no!.

La nomina del PDC é competenza esclusiva del PDR.

I cittadini

1) scelgono chi elegge il PDR (é eletto dalle camere unite e dai rappresenti delle,regioni).
2) scelgono chi vota le leggi (i parlamentari, il governo puó fare solo decreti di durata 2 mesi).
3) scelgono chi approva la nomina del Governo avvenuta ad opera del PDR (le camere devono dare la fiducia al governo)

Il PDR non puó nominare un PDC contro la volontá di coloro che gli elettori hanno votato a rappresentarli. Certamente Napolitano non sognava di nominare Berlusconi, ma era chiaro a chi il parlamento avrebbe dato la fiducia.

In questo caso poteva scegliere Draghi, Catabfia, Berlusconi, Lino Banfi, Conte....

Ha scelto chi pensa abbia maggiore possibilitá di avere la fiducia e far bene al governo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se la maggioranza sta bene, allora vuol dire che non siamo tanto male.



Però i numeri parlano chiaro. L'Italia è un paese che fa fatica a crescere, magari la maggioranza sta bene ORA. Ma i loro figli? Sono pronti a rischiare il futuro dei propri figli? Saranno loro capaci di fare una rivoluzione? 

L'Italia fa fatica ed il problema maggiore è l'instabilità governativa. Come puoi attuare riforme importanti quando hai continui litigi tra i partiti? Quando i governi cadono come mosche? All'Italia servirebbe un governo solido di almeno 10 anni e le cose potrebbero migliorare. La colpa dunque è forse del popolo che è troppo spaccato di conseguenza i partiti sono spaccati? Oppure sono gli stessi parlamentari che hanno messo in moto un sistema ingovernabile proprio per tenere lo status quo. Ma sono cosi egoisti questi politici?


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Fornero sprezzante da Floris:

"Ho provato un forte sentimento di rabbia, sono dei piccoli uomini che hanno un'intelligenza e una preparazione limitata. 
Non ci arrivano"*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti, nel centrodestra, conferma l'appoggio di Cambiamo! al Governo Draghi.*


FI e "Totiani" (prodotti del nano) sono dei piddini mascherati, non sono nemmeno da considerare traditori. Bisogna vedere cosa faranno Lega e FDI.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il governo tecnico passato ha fatto morire tanta gente per questioni economiche e perciò Speranza, visti i suoi infallibili protocolli sanitari discussi da medici scoperti "complottisti" che lo hanno accusato di aver causato morti evitabili, direi che è proprio il profilo adatto.



Temo anch'io... vedremo.

Adesso ammetto di essere un po' in modalità "Galliani e Berlusconi hanno venduto il Milan", quindi stasera sono felice e soddisfatto per la fine del governo PD-M5S.

Da domani, o dopodomani, penserò a Fassone-Mirabelli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Però i numeri parlano chiaro. L'Italia è un paese che fa fatica a crescere, magari la maggioranza sta bene ORA. Ma i loro figli? Sono pronti a rischiare il futuro dei propri figli? Saranno loro capaci di fare una rivoluzione?
> 
> L'Italia fa fatica ed il problema maggiore è l'instabilità governativa. Come puoi attuare riforme importanti quando hai continui litigi tra i partiti? Quando i governi cadono come mosche? All'Italia servirebbe un governo solido di almeno 10 anni e le cose potrebbero migliorare. La colpa dunque è forse del popolo che è troppo spaccato di conseguenza i partiti sono spaccati? Oppure sono gli stessi parlamentari che hanno messo in moto un sistema ingovernabile proprio per tenere lo status quo. Ma sono cosi egoisti questi politici?



Scritto giá piú volte, in una rivoluzione sai come entri, ma non come ne esci.
L’esito delle rivoluzioni del ‘900 dovrebbero spiegare bene questo concetto (Russia , Cuba, Iran, Cina, Corea, Laos...). Anche li era il,popolo che si ribellava ai soprusi... Forse avessero aspettato il corso dei tempi, per loro é i loro figli sarebbe stato meglio..


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ci pentiremo amaramente di aver messo lì il liquidatore. I nostri figli piangeranno per decenni.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Mi piace condividere quest'affermazione del canale di Andrea Bogdan (ex grillino e padrone di Social Tv Network con cui mi trovo quasi sempre d'accordo):


----------



## markjordan (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Fornero sprezzante da Floris:
> 
> "Ho provato un forte sentimento di rabbia, sono dei piccoli uomini che hanno un'intelligenza e una preparazione limitata.
> Non ci arrivano"*


chi sono ?


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

*
Ancora Fornero,un fiume in piena perchè ricorda la stessa situazioni di fine 2011:

"Ho visto la faccia di Graziano Delrio, mi sono messa nella sua posizione.
Quell'uomo che sicuramente è una persona seria.
Qualcuno in Parlamento di serio c'è
Una piccolissima classe politica seria pronte a collaborare.
Delrio è l'emblema su chi bisogna puntare.
Anche se arriva Draghi per un governo e ha bisogno che ci siano queste persone in parlamento"*


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scritto giá piú volte, in una rivoluzione sai come entri, ma non come ne esci.
> L’esito delle rivoluzioni del ‘900 dovrebbero spiegare bene questo concetto (Russia , Cuba, Iran, Cina, Corea, Laos...). Anche li era il,popolo che si ribellava ai soprusi... Forse avessero aspettato il corso dei tempi, per loro é i loro figli sarebbe stato meglio..



L' Italia non ha soluzioni per uscire dal pantano velocemente, al contrario, deve fare di tutto per non affogare completamente o farlo il più lentamente possibile.

E nel mentre, sperare avvenga qualche macro cambiamento ad oggi impronosticabile che piano piano ci possa permettere di tornare un paese non divorato dai debiti.

Prima la gente lo capirà e meglio vivrà, altro che rivoluzioni....


----------



## danjr (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ma forse non vi rendete conto che, a parte forza Italia e fratelli d’Italia, in due anni sono stati praticamene TUTTI al governo e si sono TUTTI autoeliminati per motivi che francamente mi sfuggono ancora. Chi invoca le elezioni di preciso cosa vuole? Perché secondo voi cambia qualcosa con questa accozzaglia di personaggi prestati alla politica? Per una volta Mattarella ha tutta la mia stima e ha preso al decisione migliore


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ma i politici, di ogni schieramento eh, non si vergognano di essere implicitamente definiti degli imbecilli e degli incapaci? In pratica Mummiarella e i suoi padroni hanno, per l'ennesima volta, sfiduciato il Parlamento e quindi il popolo italiano. E leggo pure di gente contenta. Mah.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma forse non vi rendete conto che, a parte forza Italia e fratelli d’Italia, in due anni sono stati praticamene TUTTI al governo e si sono TUTTI autoeliminati per motivi che francamente mi sfuggono ancora. Chi invoca le elezioni di preciso cosa vuole? Perché secondo voi cambia qualcosa con questa accozzaglia di personaggi prestati alla politica? Per una volta Mattarella ha tutta la mia stima e ha preso al decisione migliore



con una legge elettorale dove fai governare chi prende un voto in più ed elezione solo con preferenze,così va in parlamento solo chi prende i voti a prescindere dalla posizione in lista.
sarebbe un parlamento popolare a dare la fiducia a un governo sicuramente più accettabile


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci pentiremo amaramente di aver messo lì il liquidatore. I nostri figli piangeranno per decenni.



A distanza di 7 anni stiamo ancora pagando le follie di Monti. E c'è chi esulta...


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> chi sono ?



come il suo amico Monti,sostengono che la classe politica sia vigliacca e impreparata in primis i grillini


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Italia non ha soluzioni per uscire dal pantano velocemente, al contrario, deve fare di tutto per non affogare del completamente o farlo il più lentamente possibile.
> 
> E nel mentre, sperare avvenga qualcosa che piano piano ci possa permettere di tornare un paese non divorato dai debiti.
> 
> Prima la gente lo capirà e meglio vivrà, altro che rivoluzioni....



Uno puó sempre decidere di abbandonare il capitalismo per abbracciare qualche altra cultura economica (Comunismo, Amish, Ambientalismo.. sinceramente mancano dei modelli di riferimento alternativi).

Ma se decidi di restare nel sistema capitalistico, Draghi e i suoi amici sono il top per reperire fondi e investirli nella creazione di lavoro come un gigantesco piano marshall.

Nei prossimi 2 anni, per la prima volta dai tempi d’oro della prima repubblica ci saranno enormi fondi per trasformare il paese e finanziare cantieri e spesa pubblica.

Non sono convinto che una parte non finirá nelle tasche degli amici, ma sono certo che creeranno molta piú ricchezza “effimera” rispetto all’amministrazione da parte del M5S.

Poi é vero che il PIL a in fa la felicitá.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Unica nota positiva e piccola consolazione: un delinquente del genere unirà tutti, o quasi, probabilmente. Chi vota a destra, chi vota a sinistra, chi vota centro e chi non vota da anni (come il sottoscritto).


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma i politici, di ogni schieramento eh, non si vergognano di essere implicitamente definiti degli imbecilli e degli incapaci? In pratica Mummiarella e i suoi padroni hanno, per l'ennesima volta, sfiduciato il Parlamento e quindi il popolo italiano. E leggo pure di gente contenta. Mah.



Non gliene frega nulla.
Il 90% dei parlamentari, e lo vedi dalla facce poco intelligenti ( o forse quelli poco intelligenti siamo noi a questo punto) e dagli atteggiamenti, stanno li solo per soldi, poltrone, ruberie varie, benefit, status.
Non per noi o perché ci tengano a fare bene.

Col mio carattere, fossi un politico avrei sempre.le occhiaie e la faccia incazzata, perché vorrei sempre risolvere tutto e sarei perennemente insoddisfatto.

Questi c' hanno pelli del viso che dimostrano 10 anni di meno, tutti.


----------



## danjr (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> con una legge elettorale dove fai governare chi prende un voto in più ed elezione solo con preferenze,così va in parlamento solo chi prende i voti a prescindere dalla posizione in lista.
> sarebbe un parlamento popolare a dare la fiducia a un governo sicuramente più accettabile



Esatto, però la legge elettorale che dici tu non c’è, facendo i conti col col presente, se andassimo a votare ci ritroveremmo probabilmente nella stessa situazione, magari col centro dx al posto del cx, ma tu pensi cambi di molto? C’è un’Italia viva anche nel centro destra...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A distanza di 7 anni stiamo ancora pagando le follie di Monti. E c'è chi esulta...



Arriveremo a maledire Renzi per questa scelta scellerata, tanto oramai schifo per schifo arrivavo ad elezioni così. 
Sarà un mattatoio che pagheremo carissimo.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Esatto, però la legge elettorale che dici tu non c’è, facendo i conti col col presente, se andassimo a votare ci ritroveremmo probabilmente nella stessa situazione, magari col centro dx al posto del cx, ma tu pensi cambi di molto? C’è un’Italia viva anche nel centro destra...



lo so bene che ci sia del marcio anche nell'opposizione,ma penso che se finalmente ci fosse un presidente non messo dal pd dopo il 2006 forse potrebbe cambiare qualcosa in Italia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> come il suo amico Monti,sostengono che la classe politica sia vigliacca e impreparata in primis i grillini



Tutti rimpiangiamo i grandi risultati di Monti. 
Ricordo ancora come tutti i media leccavano l'ano a questo, sperticandosi in lodi sovraumane, fatto subito senatore a vita. Per non parlare delle lacrime della fornero dopo la riforma delle pensione. Com'era umana lei...

Sarà lo stesso scenario, un anno e mezzo a leccare Draghi e soci per poi infamarli a più non posso in seguito


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ma può succedere che il M5S possa riproporre Conte non votando Draghi? O Conte è ufficialmente out, nel senso che non può più ripresentarsi in questa legislatura?


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

se Salvini non accetta per forza di cose M5S decisivo e dovranno votare su Rousseau

ci pensate Draghi che aspetta il verdetto sulla piattaforma ? 

viceversa servirebbe il super mischione per avere maggioranza senza M5S


comunque ai tempi di Monti la lega fu l'unica ad andare contro


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Arriveremo a maledire Renzi per questa scelta scellerata, tanto oramai schifo per schifo arrivavo ad elezioni così.
> Sarà un mattatoio che pagheremo carissimo.



Non credo cambi la destinazione, i vari Draghi, Monti e gentaglia simile, cambiano il futuro nel breve, non modificano affatto il decorso a lungo termine.
I trend sono segnati e si conoscono, non basta qualche errore o decisione del singolo per distruggere/creare futuro.
Mia modestissima opinione.

Esempio: se Monti non avesse fatto quello che ha fatto, forse adesso staremmo un pelo meglio, o forse saremmo falliti, ma sono certo che tra 20 anni saremo allo stesso punto.
Non so se son stato chiaro.

L' Italia ha il debito pubblico più alto del mondo ma la crescita piu bassa, segui i soldi sperperati ( rubati ) dagli anni 70 in poi e troverai i veri colpevoli.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Meloni su Facebook: "Ennesimo governo nato dai palazzi e in mano al PD e Renzi non è la soluzione...Noi, invece, pensiamo che sia decisamente meglio dare la possibilità agli italiani di votare..."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma può succedere che il M5S possa riproporre Conte non votando Draghi? O Conte è ufficialmente out, nel senso che non può più ripresentarsi in questa legislatura?



I Cnque Stelle si calano le braghe come sempre, anche se domani fosse convocato Hitler.

Oggi pomeriggio erano già disposti a dare l'ok al MES e abbandonare il reddito di cittadinazna, se renzi non avesse fatto saltare il tavolo (lo faceva saltare qualunque cosa dicessero, ovviamente...)


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni su Facebook: "Ennesimo governo nato dai palazzi e in mano al PD e Renzi non è la soluzione...Noi, invece, pensiamo che sia decisamente meglio dare la possibilità agli italiani di votare..."*



ha pochi seggi,non è decisiva
con questi sondaggi dove potrebbe essere il secondo partito chiaro sia la prima a voler votare

lega e M5S sono i due fuochi per me ora


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Cnque Stelle si calano le braghe come sempre, anche se domani fosse convocato Hitler.
> 
> Oggi pomeriggio erano già disposti a dare l'ok al MES e abbandonare il reddito di cittadinazna, se renzi non avesse fatto saltare il tavolo (lo faceva saltare qualunque cosa dicessero, ovviamente...)


Ah, ma su questo non avevo dubbi. Volevo sapere solo se era tecnicamente possibile. Ormai non hanno più il comando con un premier vicino a loro (sempre se lo hanno mai avuto, visto che sono sottostati a Lega, PD e Renzi ma questo è un altro discorso).


----------



## Wetter (2 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque cerchiamo di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno riguardo questa decisione; è stata fatta fuori, finalmente, quell'accozzaglia di incompetenza che erano i ministri 5Stelle. Mai vista tanta improvvisazione in un governo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ha pochi seggi,non è decisiva
> con questi sondaggi dove potrebbe essere il secondo partito chiaro sia la prima a voler votare
> 
> *lega e M5S sono i due fuochi per me ora*


Hai ragione a mettere anche M5S, perchè non hanno più il governo in mano loro. Però mi chiedevo anche questo: se la strategia di Draghi fosse quella di far votare a settembre? In questo caso, la Lega voterebbe a suo favore a mani basse per esempio e forse pure FDI.


----------



## Zlatan87 (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le consultazioni di Roberto Fico, il Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella *ha parlato al Quirinale: "_*Serve un governo di alto profilo e con piene funzioni*...*Il voto in piena pandemia può portare ad un aumento di contagi *e all'estero le elezioni sono avvenute per termine di mandato_".
> 
> *Mattarella convoca Mario Draghi per le ore 12*



Monti bis, da economista spremerà le vacche magre...


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non gliene frega nulla.
> Il 90% dei parlamentari, e lo vedi dalla facce poco intelligenti ( o forse quelli poco intelligenti siamo noi a questo punto) e dagli atteggiamenti, stanno li solo per soldi, poltrone, ruberie varie, benefit, status.
> Non per noi o perché ci tengano a fare bene.
> 
> ...




I partiti della prima repubblica avevano tanti difetti. Però la selezione delle classi dirigenti era molto più seria rispetto ad oggi. Quei politici, di destra, centro e sinistra avevano tutt'altra competenza. Dubito che un Craxi, un Andreotti o un Berlinguer si sarebbero fatti imporre un governo dal PdR. Lo accettarono nel '93 ma lì era una situazione anomala pseudo golpista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah, ma su questo non avevo dubbi. Volevo sapere solo se era tecnicamente possibile. Ormai non hanno più il comando con un premier vicino a loro (sempre se lo hanno mai avuto, visto che sono sottostati a Lega, PD e Renzi ma questo è un altro discorso).



Ormai sono assimiliati al PD, quindi i vari vertici stellati seguiranno quel che dicono i vertici PD.

Poi ci saranno sicuramente delle "implosioni" all'interno, già Carelli è uscito oggi. E i vari Di BAUttista, senza il nome di Conte da "proteggere", stavolta qualche casino lo fanno per davvero.

Poi bisognerà capire cosa dirà il comico "'Elevato". Il Joker ora ha il figlio stupratore privo di protezione, dovrà farsi nuovi amici.


----------



## danjr (2 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutti rimpiangiamo i grandi risultati di Monti.
> Ricordo ancora come tutti i media leccavano l'ano a questo, sperticandosi in lodi sovraumane, fatto subito senatore a vita. Per non parlare delle lacrime della fornero dopo la riforma delle pensione. Com'era umana lei...
> 
> Sarà lo stesso scenario, un anno e mezzo a leccare Draghi e soci per poi infamarli a più non posso in seguito


Comunque Monti è principalmente un accademico che se ne stava Bocconi. Draghi per me ha una rispettabilità europea/mondiale del tutto diversa


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Zingaretti su Facebook pronto ad appoggiare Draghi: "Fatto di tutto per ricostruire una maggioranza, in un momento difficile. Il presidente Mattarella, che ringraziamo, ha posto rimedio al disastro provocato dalla irresponsabile scelta della crisi di Governo. Da domani saremo pronti al confronto per garantire l’affermazione del bene comune del Paese".*


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione a mettere anche M5S, perchè non hanno più il governo in mano loro. Però mi chiedevo anche questo: se la strategia di Draghi fosse quella di far votare a settembre? In questo caso, la Lega voterebbe a suo favore a mani basse per esempio e forse pure FDI.



è probabile e forse auspicabile,poco tempo senza fare troppi danni e farsi eleggere presidente della repubblica

ora si vedrà se davvero la lega sia il partito più unito del parlamento con FDI
oppure anche loro hanno delle correnti


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zingaretti su Facebook pronto ad appoggiare Draghi: "Fatto di tutto per ricostruire una maggioranza, in un momento difficile. Il presidente Mattarella, che ringraziamo, ha posto rimedio al disastro provocato dalla irresponsabile scelta della crisi di Governo. Da domani saremo pronti al confronto per garantire l’affermazione del bene comune del Paese".*


Vabbè, penso che ci sia poco da sorprendersi ed indignarsi in questo caso.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I partiti della prima repubblica avevano tanti difetti. Però la selezione delle classi dirigenti era molto più seria rispetto ad oggi. Quei politici, di destra, centro e sinistra avevano tutt'altra competenza. Dubito che un Craxi, un Andreotti o un Berlinguer si sarebbero fatti imporre un governo dal PdR. Lo accettarono nel '93 ma lì era una situazione anomala pseudo golpista.



Oggi la gente seria e ultra competente, va a guadagnare soldi altrove, non in politica.
In un mondo effimero come quello di oggi non c' è nemmeno piu la spinta "onorevole" che pùò spingere ad entrare in politica.

Oggi in politica ci va solo chi non ce l'ha fatta nella vita vera o chi non ha tanta voglia di lavorare.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *è probabile e forse auspicabile,poco tempo senza fare troppi danni e farsi eleggere presidente della repubblica*
> 
> ora si vedrà se davvero la lega sia il partito più unito del parlamento con FDI
> oppure anche loro hanno delle correnti


Penso proprio che andrà così. A questo punto, non escludo neanche il voto di FDI.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zingaretti su Facebook pronto ad appoggiare Draghi: "Fatto di per ricostruire una maggioranza, in un momento difficile. Il presidente Mattarella, che ringraziamo, ha posto rimedio al disastro provocato dalla irresponsabile scelta della crisi di Governo. Da domani saremo pronti al confronto per garantire l’affermazione del bene comune del Paese".*



vabbè praticamente in anni e anni che seguo la politica non ricordo una dichiarazione del Pd in contrasto al presidente della Repubblica,per questo dico che bisogna smetterla di farglielo piazzare.
questo è come bersani che ringraziava napolitano di qualunque cosa

se dicesse di castrarsi loro eseguirebbero ringraziando il saggio presidente che indica la via


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zingaretti su Facebook pronto ad appoggiare Draghi: "Fatto di per ricostruire una maggioranza, in un momento difficile. Il presidente Mattarella, che ringraziamo, ha posto rimedio al disastro provocato dalla irresponsabile scelta della crisi di Governo. Da domani saremo pronti al confronto per garantire l’affermazione del bene comune del Paese".*



Vabbè...di cosa meravigliarsi? Parliamo del PD.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso proprio che andrà così. A questo punto, non escludo neanche il voto di FDI.



il problema è che in quei mesi potrebbe attivare misure europee che legheranno le mani al futuro governo (avrai vincoli spaventosi per rientrare dai prestiti e investire sui campi ben definiti) e indebiterà le future generazioni.
per questo è importante chi darà la fiducia,potrebbe non esserci una maggioranza pro MES o Recovery


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zingaretti su Facebook pronto ad appoggiare Draghi: "Fatto di tutto per ricostruire una maggioranza, in un momento difficile. Il presidente Mattarella, che ringraziamo, ha posto rimedio al disastro provocato dalla irresponsabile scelta della crisi di Governo. Da domani saremo pronti al confronto per garantire l’affermazione del bene comune del Paese".*



Io fossi in Salvini e Meloni direi di SI, solo per smascherare e fare impazzire quelli come Zingaretti, che dicevano non avrebbero mai governato con i fascisti amici di Trump.

E dopo, farei cadere il nuovo governo dopo due mesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo cambi la destinazione, i vari Draghi, Monti e gentaglia simile, cambiano il futuro nel breve, non modificano affatto il decorso a lungo termine.
> I trend sono segnati e si conoscono, non basta qualche errore o decisione del singolo per distruggere/creare futuro.
> Mia modestissima opinione.
> 
> ...



Già


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ormai sono assimiliati al PD, quindi i vari vertici stellati seguiranno quel che dicono i vertici PD.
> 
> Poi ci saranno sicuramente delle "implosioni" all'interno, già Carelli è uscito oggi. E i vari Di BAUttista, senza il nome di Conte da "proteggere", stavolta qualche casino lo fanno per davvero.
> 
> Poi bisognerà capire cosa dirà il comico "'Elevato". Il Joker ora ha il figlio stupratore privo di protezione, dovrà farsi nuovi amici.



Beh, Carelli é uscito per fondare l’ennesima ”casa dei moderati” e si é subito affrettato a garantire il sostegno al Governo Draghi che deve restare in carica 24 mesi.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Il conduttore di Elisir, Michele Mirabella a Cartabianca: "Mattarella ha portato serenità rappresentando il popolo, dopo una giornata fatta di inadeguatezze. Questi sono i problemi, non distribuire dicasteri". *


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il conduttore di Elisir, Michele Mirabella a Cartabianca: "Mattarella ha portato serenità rappresentando il popolo, dopo una giornata fatta di inadeguatezze. Questi sono i problemi, non distribuire dicasteri". *


Altro servo. Ricordo ancora nello spot quando diceva, comandato dal ministero della salute, che il contagio da Covid non era facile  . Tra l'altro, come Speranza, non ha studiato la materia e ci parla di salute.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il conduttore di Elisir, Michele Mirabella a Cartabianca: "Mattarella ha portato serenità rappresentando il popolo, dopo una giornata fatta di inadeguatezze. Questi sono i problemi, non distribuire dicasteri". *



Ancora va in giro sto ciarlatano?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> vabbè praticamente in anni e anni che seguo la politica non ricordo una dichiarazione del Pd in contrasto al presidente della Repubblica,per questo dico che bisogna smetterla di farglielo piazzare.
> questo è come bersani che ringraziava napolitano di qualunque cosa
> 
> se dicesse di castrarsi loro eseguirebbero ringraziando il saggio presidente che indica la via



Per evitare di “farglielo piazzare” serve “sporcarsi le mani”, ovvero raggiungere un compromesso e abbandonare il candidato di bandiera per votarne uno che pur non essendo il piú gradito é il piú digeribile.
Ricordo che Napolitano2 fu di fatto eletto grazie a Berlusconi.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

la ricostruzione a porta a porta è da piangere


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora va in giro sto ciarlatano?


Si si, sta ogni mattina su Rai 3 con quella bella gnocca di Benedetta Rinaldi, mentre fino ad un anno fa c'era la vedova di Frizzi con lui. Non mi sorprendo se in futuro diventerà ministro della salute  .


----------



## mandraghe (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il conduttore di Elisir, Michele Mirabella a Cartabianca: "Mattarella ha portato serenità rappresentando il popolo, dopo una giornata fatta di inadeguatezze. Questi sono i problemi, non distribuire dicasteri". *



Questo dovrebbe sotterrarsi dopo la figura di sterco fatta con lo spot sul covid. Per tacere di Augias che scrive gli articoli sopra mail di spam dell'Enel. Scambiandole per vere. Sui social stanno sghignazzando da giorni. L'Italia in mano a questi cialtroni...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, Carelli é uscito per fondare l’ennesima ”casa dei moderati” e si é subito affrettato a garantire il sostegno al Governo Draghi che deve restare in carica 24 mesi.



Sì esatto, intendevo che nei Cinque Stelle adesso ognuno andrà per conto suo. Ci sono almeno tre correnti.

Anzi, il fatto che Carelli si sia fatto da parte oggi pomeriggio fa capire che i giochi per Draghi ormai erano già fatti ben prima del tavolo ribaltato.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini in diretta da Bruno Vespa al telefono*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo dovrebbe sotterrarsi dopo la figura di sterco fatta con lo spot sul covid. Per tacere di Augias che scrive gli articoli sopra mail di spam dell'Enel. Scambiandole per vere. Sui social stanno sghignazzando da giorni. L'Italia in mano a questi cialtroni...


Concordo con il sangue. Però lui alla fine è un burattino, come tutti quelli che lavorano in Rai. La colpa principale va al ministro della salute e a chi ce l'ha messo, erano tutte indicazioni sue  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "Arcuri adesso vada a dedicarsi alla pesca."*


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Salvini sta ripetendo le stesse cose di ieri.
vota sì solo a certi provvedimenti cari al centro-destra,ma non sembra per la fiducia al buio


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "Ingiusto da parte di Mattarella accostare il voto all'aumento del contagio".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "Rammarico per le parole di Mattarella nel modo in cui ha accostato l'esercizio democratico delle elezioni con il contagio. Evidentemente questo virus colpisce solo per le elezioni politiche, e non per le comunali."*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Ingiusto da parte di Mattarella accostare il voto all'aumento del contagio".*


Giudicherò a carte scoperte. Le parole, condivisibili, non mi bastano.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

giustissimo quello che dice.
quest'anno si voterà per regionali in Calabria e in tanti comuni,tra cui quelli più popolosi
assurdo parlare di allarme contagi solo per le politiche nazionali


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Rammarico per le parole di Mattarella nel modo in cui ha accostato l'esercizio democratico delle elezioni con il contagio. Evidentemente questo virus colpisce solo per le elezioni politiche, e non per le comunali."*


.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini a Porta a Porta ribadisce di volere le elezioni: "Spetta agli italiani eleggere un parlamento più decente di quello precedente".*


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Silvio non ha ancora detto niente ?
ora ritorna in gioco,l'immortale


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini a Porta a Porta ribadisce di volere le elezioni.*



resta solo Forza Italia e qualche centrista sparso come aggiunta alla maggioranza risicata di Conte,sempre che M5S accetti
temo che Berlusconi sarà molto tentato


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Libero: Berlusconi pronto ad appoggiare un "Governo Ursula", ma un big della Lega ha minacciato che, in tal caso, il centrodestra potrebbe saltare.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

*A Porta a Porta sono titubanti sul fatto che Salvini possa veramente non appoggiare Draghi, in quanto lo ha definito un personaggio di "grande spessore". Più dubitosi sul M5S.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *A Porta a Porta sono titubanti sul fatto che Salvini possa veramente non appoggiare Draghi, in quanto lo ha definito un personaggio di "grande spessore". Più dubitosi sul M5S.*



Tenete d'occhio il profilo del Joker, appena parla da lì si capirà tutto.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini a Porta a Porta ribadisce di volere le elezioni: "Spetta agli italiani eleggere un parlamento più decente di quello precedente".*



a me è parso che si stia dirigendo verso l'astensione..


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *A Porta a Porta sono titubanti sul fatto che Salvini possa veramente non appoggiare Draghi, in quanto lo ha definito un personaggio di "grande spessore". Più dubitosi sul M5S.*



sì ma il problema è che le riforme di cui parla Salvini non vengono accettati da altri partiti,come fai a stare insieme ?
non puoi scrivere un contratto di governo così,devi rinunciare a tutti i temi divisivi


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

la chirico pure in rai,non basta mediaset
il nulla cosmico,torna a fare i selfie su instagram


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Toninelli (M5S) duro: "Non ci vengano a chiedere di votare per Draghi".*


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Calenda:*

"Oggi si chiude con l’ennesimo fallimento una stagione politica.
Populismo, Trasformismi, incoerenza, tatticismi, incapacità. 
In questa legislatura abbiamo visto di tutto e nell’ultimo mese anche di più. 
Abbiamo per mesi auspicato l’arrivo di #Draghi nello scetticismo generale."


questo è uno che lo voterebbe a occhi chiusi


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Calenda:*
> 
> "Oggi si chiude con l’ennesimo fallimento una stagione politica.
> Populismo, Trasformismi, incoerenza, tatticismi, incapacità.
> ...


Ovvio, è ultraeuropeista questo.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Toninelli (M5S) duro: "Non ci vengano a chiedere di votare per Draghi".*



andare all'opposizione forse per loro sarebbe unico modo di non sparire dalla politica
il dilemma sarà il futuro o lo stipendio ancora per qualche mese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Borghi: "Mattarella, la calpestanza della democrazia... 
Dove si è votato aumentano i contagi... dopo il negare la possibilità di fare il ministro sulla base delle idee ecco un'altra medaglia sul cv del nostro presidente." *


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

i giornali sono già tutti pro Draghi o aspettano domani mattina ?

adesso vado ad aprire Il Fatto in lutto
Travaglio era arrivato a chiamare Bin Laden Renzi


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Borghi: "Mattarella, la calpestanza della democrazia...
> Dove si è votato aumentano i contagi... dopo il negare la possibilità di fare il ministro sulla base delle idee ecco un'altra medaglia sul cv del nostro presidente." *



L'unico con le palle.

Tutti che si defecano addosso al cospetto di Cacarella. E non si capisce il perchè.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> i giornali sono già tutti pro Draghi o aspettano domani mattina ?
> 
> adesso vado ad aprire Il Fatto in lutto
> Travaglio era arrivato a chiamare Bin Laden Renzi



Travaglio MORTO


----------



## David Drills (2 Febbraio 2021)

Draghi sarebbe un sogno che si avvera, in mezzo a tutti questi cialtroni di destra e di sinistra.

Perchè parliamoci chiaro: cosa cambierebbe se andassimo ad elezioni? Un bel Salvini premier o Meloni premiera? Può essere premier pure gesù cristo, ma abbiamo bisogno di gente che governi sapendo quello che fa!


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

comunque seriamente,non è sicuro che avrà la maggioranza in parlamento.
da stasera telefoni bollenti in vari partiti


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Draghi sarebbe un sogno che si avvera, in mezzo a tutti questi cialtroni di destra e di sinistra.
> 
> Perchè parliamoci chiaro: cosa cambierebbe se andassimo ad elezioni? Un bel Salvini premier o Meloni premiera? Può essere premier pure gesù cristo, ma abbiamo bisogno di gente che governi sapendo quello che fa!



il parlamento resta quello però,per cui le azioni del governo Draghi andranno votate da queste persone qui come ricordato dalla professoressa Fornero

con le elezioni invece verrebbe diminuito e rinnovato


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2021)

C'è davvero da farsi il segno della croce. Quelli di prima erano degli incapaci, pericolosi, ma comunque dei gregari. Degli esecutori.

Qui siamo al cospetto del Liquidatore con la maiuscola. Ripeto: Draghi alla guida del Governo è come Dracula all'Avis.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovvio, è ultraeuropeista questo.



E' solo un pirla che ha i giri giusti, come poi tutti d'altronde


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

e pure stavolta tirano subito fuori la storia dei tedeschi "preoccupati" e delle critiche avute alla BCE

lo stesso dissero di Monti se ricordate


quelli si preoccupano di Boris e di Farage semmai,visto che senza Regno Unito stanno inguaiati con le esportazioni


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

*Fraccaro: "M5S ha sempre detto che sosterrà solo un governo guidato da Conte e andremo fino in fondo"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Febbraio 2021)

Per chi vuole capire come la pensa Draghi consiglio un video che è su YouTube chiamato INCONTRO INAUGURALE, dal minuto 26:00


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ascoltavo un po' di giornalisti, soprattutto del PD.... nel giro di due ore il DIO OSANNATO CONTE è diventato "uno che tra sei mesi sarà dimenticato da tutti", mentre Draghi è diventato il leader del mondo


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

*in base ai sondaggi della Ghisleri nei sondaggi solo gli elettori dei 5 stelle e della lega sono contrari
*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ascoltavo un po' di giornalisti, soprattutto del PD.... nel giro di due ore il DIO OSANNATO CONTE è diventato "uno che tra sei mesi sarà dimenticato da tutti", mentre Draghi è diventato il leader del mondo



D'altronde Conte quando governava con la Lega si è preso i peggio insulti, è passato da pagliaccio, marionetta a statista nel giro di un secondo. 

Succederà comunque anche a Draghi alla fine, per un anno, un anno e mezzo avrà tutti ai suoi piedi, poi cominceranno le defezioni e infine gli insulti veri e propri


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ascoltavo un po' di giornalisti, soprattutto del PD.... nel giro di due ore il DIO OSANNATO CONTE è diventato "uno che tra sei mesi sarà dimenticato da tutti", mentre Draghi è diventato il leader del mondo



mai visto un premier sparire così,quanti giorni che si parla di lui senza lui ?
non essendo parlamentare non può creare neanche un suo gruppo in parlamento come renzi
e senza elezioni vicine nessuna lista,rischia seriamente di tornare all'università


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2021)

Non sembra una di quelle foto con Faceapp, versione "giovane" e vecchia?

La Mummia e Dracula.


----------



## Andris (2 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Fraccaro: "M5S ha sempre detto che sosterrà solo un governo guidato da Conte e andremo fino in fondo"*



commenti tutti favorevoli sui social,non vogliono la fiducia al governo tecnico


il "silenzio" del Di Maio
immolarsi con Conte o fare il Joker ?


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2021)

*sondaggi Euromedia research

netta volontà al 36% per votare a giugno 2021 su 4 opzioni possibili (+12% sulla seconda opzione)*

*80% elettori lega ma solo 35% FI per votare*


quante ambiguità nel partito di Berlusconi,non sono tra gli eletti


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Toti al telefono entusiasta pro Draghi*


prova a trascinare tutta la coalizione dicendo che nel 2022 si governerà dopo aver scelto il presidente

secondo lui gli elettori premieranno il centro-destra responsabile che appoggia Draghi


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sembra una di quelle foto con Faceapp, versione "giovane" e vecchia?
> 
> La Mummia e Dracula.



Lombroso c'avrebbe scritto un trattato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *sondaggi Euromedia research
> 
> netta volontà al 36% per votare a giugno 2021 su 4 opzioni possibili (+12% sulla seconda opzione)*
> 
> ...



Beh 64% che non vota l’opzione del voto non mi sembra una schiacciante minoranza.


----------



## David Drills (3 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il parlamento resta quello però,per cui le azioni del governo Draghi andranno votate da queste persone qui come ricordato dalla professoressa Fornero
> 
> con le elezioni invece verrebbe diminuito e rinnovato


E' vero anche questo. Boh, mi fanno veramente tutti schifo, andrebbero eliminati tutti e la politica italiana dovrebbe ricominciare da zero. Sono veramente vomitevoli, tutti, per un motivo o per l'altro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Salvini anche 8n diretta Facebook possibilista.
Sa che la parte industriale che sostiene la Lega non lo appoggerebbe se andasse contro Draghi.

La questione sono il M5S.
Con loro di é consumata la vendetta di Renzi.
Appoggiassero per due anni il governo Draghi dopo essersi alleati con Lega, PD e IV sparirebbero.

Oggi Renzi gli ha detto, “o mangiate la mia minestra” (via Bonafede, Azzolina, Arcuri, si TAV, MES...) “o saltate dalla finestra” (Draghi).

A questo punto possono solo rifarsi una verginitá con due anni di opposizione, ma la possono fare solo se qualcun altro appoggia Draghi e loro hanno tanti senatori....

Se seguivano Renzi erano morti
Se seguono Draghi sono morti
Se si va alle elezioni subito sono morti.

Possono solo sperare che tutti gli altri tranne Fdi appoggino Draghi e glimpermettano di stare all’opposizione.

Renzi li ha incastrati bene


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2021)

*ministro della PA Dadone di M5S 
*
*"La malafede politica rischia di schiacciare gli italiani, non esiste il governo tecnico, è sempre politico.
Se qualcuno cerca scuse per manovre lacrime e sangue non troverà il nostro appoggio."*


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Salvini anche 8n diretta Facebook possibilista.
> Sa che la parte industriale che sostiene la Lega non lo appoggerebbe se andasse contro Draghi.



sì ma potrebbe fare una cosa più intelligente,stare fuori e dare appoggio esterno quando ci sono questioni che interessano alla lega.

concordo sia più difficile per M5S
da due elezioni politiche sono il primo partito e non riescono a governare neanche una legislatura intera


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma potrebbe fare una cosa più intelligente,stare fuori e dare appoggio esterno quando ci sono questioni che interessano alla lega.



Lo potrebbe fare se il M5S appoggiasse compatto Draghi, il che é difficile.


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lo potrebbe fare se il M5S appoggiasse compatto Draghi, il che é difficile.



ripeto il silenzio di Di Maio è molto ambiguo,l'unico a non essersi esposto (Berlusconi starà dormendo)
secondo me tra lui e Conte si va avanti tutta la notte a confabulare

a furia di fare il ministro è cambiato,specie in pandemia ha dovuto collaborare con l'Europa
non è più quello contro mattarella e la germania o forse bluffa per convenienza da buon napoletano


il pd sicuramente è il degrado assoluto
fino a 5 minuti prima "nessuna alternativa a Conte",parla il presidente e Conte sparisce dal loro orizzonte.

LEU neanche da considerare,non esiste come l'isola che non c'è
un po' di pulizia al ministero della Salute dove ieri a Presa Diretta hanno mostrato ci sia tutta la segreteria di Articolo 1 ed ex bersaniani
uno squallore,il nuovo giglio magico versione speranza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se seguivano Renzi erano morti
> Se seguono Draghi sono morti
> Se si va alle elezioni subito sono morti.
> 
> ...



La distruzione del M5S è sempre stato l'obiettivo numero uno di Renzi, secondo me fin dall'inizio in cui fece nascere il Conte 2.

Da questo punto di vista il Bomba ha la mia piena stima, il 5S era diventato un mostro che prima o poi doveva render conto del proprio trasformismo e dei suoi voltafaccia quasi quotidiani.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ripeto il silenzio di Di Maio è molto ambiguo,l'unico a non essersi esposto (Berlusconi starà dormendo)
> secondo me tra lui e Conte si va avanti tutta la notte a confabulare
> 
> a furia di fare il ministro è cambiato,specie in pandemia ha dovuto collaborare con l'Europa
> ...



Questo é sicuro.
Ma il M5S non sosterrá compatto Draghi.
O si spezza facendo un M2S e un M3S, oppure resta compatto contro Draghi sperando di rifarsi una verginitá all’opposizione.

C’é da riflettere che il prossimo non sará un governo lacrime e sangue, ma un governo che amministrerá una grande spesa pubblica che potrebbe portare ad un PIL a 2 cifre nel 2022. Non so se conviene veramente starne fuori. 

Questo governo potrebbe premiare chi lo appoggia alla fine.

Far saltare Draghi é sostanzialmente impossibile.
Lo scenario piú roseo sarebbe che lo spread schizza a 1000, il Recovery salta (non facciamo in tempo a presentarlo e discuterlo) e chi vince le elezioni si trova a governare sulle macerie.

Neppure Salvini vuole veramente andare al voto in questo scenario.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La distruzione del M5S è sempre stato l'obiettivo numero uno di Renzi, secondo me fin dall'inizio in cui fece nascere il Conte 2.
> 
> Da questo punto di vista il Bomba ha la mia piena stima, il 5S era diventato un mostro che prima o poi doveva render conto del proprio trasformismo e dei suoi voltafaccia quasi quotidiani.



Sicuramente lui e MariaElena stasera ci stanno dando dentro di brutto con i festeggiamenti (anche se MEB voleva tornare a palazzo Chigi).


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2021)

lasciamoci così

anche lui verso Mar-a-Lago a creare il suo nuovo partito 



>


----------



## sette (3 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> lasciamoci così
> 
> anche lui verso Mar-a-Lago a creare il suo nuovo partito


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2021)

Ecco a voi servito il governo tecnico. Vi lamentavate dei 5s,di Conte ora avrete il vostro Monti 2.
Ah ve ne dico un'altra sapete dove finiranno adesso i Money del recovery found vero?Renzi sta già stappando la bottiglia di Champagne insieme al padre...


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Ora dipende tutto da Salvini. nelle interviste lasciate tra ieri sera e stamattina mi sa che propenda per l'astensione, ma dipenderà alal fine da quando avrà parlato con berlusconi e meloni e con tutti i suoi parlamentari.


----------



## danjr (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Ingiusto da parte di Mattarella accostare il voto all'aumento del contagio".*



Però salvini deve capire una cosa.. non è che si andrebbe a votare domani mattina è finita lì. I mesi di campagna elettorale elettorale, in mezzo a piazze gremite, girando l’Italia in lungo e in largo, come fa a farli? Non può. Nemmeno lui vuole votare fidatevi. Allotterà Draghi.


----------

